#  Nachrichten >   Vermischtes: Streit um Gesundheitsgefahr durch Toner-Staub >

## aerzteblatt.de

Berlin/Frankfurt - Die Zwischenergebnisse einer Studie zu den Gesundheitsgefahren von Laserdruckern und Kopierern werden unterschiedlich bewertet. Das Bundesinstitut für Risikobewertung (BfR) erklärte am Freitag in Berlin, die Messergebnisse lägen ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

